# My favorite night shots from Ybor City, Tampa, FL



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow, what energy! I could have done so much more but the wife wasn't  into it. She kind of killed my photo buzz. I was in reflection heaven and trust me, that was the only thing heavenly about it. Thanks to @smoke665 for suggesting it. I want to go back during the day but really at night by myself. 

1. 





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow JC these are great! We spent the day there, but had to get back because of fur babies, so we didn't get the full effect. Will have to make a trip there after dark now. Did you get to eat at the Columbia?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Wow JC these are great! We spent the day there, but had to get back because of fur babies, so we didn't get the full effect. Will have to make a trip there after dark now. Did you get to eat at the Columbia?


Thanks. No

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2017)

Great set!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Great set!!!


Thanks John

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

Some neat photos, looks like a great place to vacation. I like the idea of $2 well drinks after 9 PM!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Some neat photos, looks like a great place to vacation. I like the idea of $2 well drinks after 9 PM!


Thanks. Man I seen way more but the wife was irritated with my constant stopping and studying. She said I looked like a retard. She is not an ideal camera assistant, actually, I fired her last night.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

You captured a lot of feel for the place.  Every time I see Ybor, I keep thinking it need another vowel. The place looks as if, in lieu of a landfill, they have walls.  Good set.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Some neat photos, looks like a great place to vacation. I like the idea of $2 well drinks after 9 PM!
> ...


Photography and family vacation do not mix.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You captured a lot of feel for the place.  Every time I see Ybor, I keep thinking it need another vowel. The place looks as if, in lieu of a landfill, they have walls.  Good set.


Thanks.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> She is not an ideal camera assistant, actually, I fired her last night



My wife and I worked together in our business for years. She tried this trick many times, and didn't work. Her office was on one end of the building and mine was on opposite end. Had some good people in the middle that mediated our arguments, or there might have been some serious consequences!!! LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


I learned that last night. Next time, going it alone. Lol


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Ybor, I keep thinking it need another vowel. The



Replace the "y" with "e" and you have the pronunciation. Also despite it's night life appeal. It didn't feel unsafe, just rowdy.


----------

